# Release tuners being used on Mini FROM the Bolt



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I know how to release a tuner from a TV that I have a Mini connected to it but I want to know if there's a way to release any tuner a Mini is using from the Bolt.
I have 6 Mini's connected to my network and sometimes I don't release the tuner from Mini itself but want to access all 4 streams at once on my Bolt (watch multiple sporting events etc at once w/the ability to rewind is an example) but sometimes one or more of the tuners are being used by a Mini.
Is there a way to force a release of a tuner from a Mini using the Bolt interface/box?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yuterald said:


> I know how to release a tuner from a TV that I have a Mini connected to it but I want to know if there's a way to release any tuner a Mini is using from the Bolt.
> I have 6 Mini's connected to my network and sometimes I don't release the tuner from Mini itself but want to access all 4 streams at once on my Bolt (watch multiple sporting events etc at once w/the ability to rewind is an example) but sometimes one or more of the tuners are being used by a Mini.
> Is there a way to force a release of a tuner from a Mini using the Bolt interface/box?


Put the mini on standby.
Edit: grammar


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pl1 said:


> Put the mini on standby.
> Edit: grammar


How to do so “from the BOLT”?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yuterald said:


> Is there a way to force a release of a tuner from a Mini using the Bolt interface/box?


The only way that I’m aware of would be to force reclamation of the tuners by starting additional recordings.

Being able to broadcast a ‘Standby’ command to all Mini’s would be useful. Short of that, maybe the mobile app or KMTTG offers an alternative.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Or maybe play with some of what’s discussed in this thread and you could tell Alexa to sleep all your Mini’s?









TiVo UI Control via Telnet - No Hacking Required!


Most EG users like the LIRC infrared receiver/blaster. But the eHome IR receiver works well, if you make one little change in the Windows Registry. Some eHome IR devices function as a blaster in addition to being a receiver.




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> How to do so “from the BOLT”?


Oops!😡


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Assuming you're on TE4, this is what works from my Roamio.

Press Right to display the tuners
Select the one in use by a Mini
Press Info
Select Options
Select Watch Now
Change channel as you wish


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Assuming you're on TE4, this is what works from my Roamio.
> 
> Press Right to display the tuners
> Select the one in use by a Mini
> ...


Thank you! I will try this with my Bolt!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Never mind, totally misread the OP. Disregard!


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Assuming you're on TE4, this is what works from my Roamio.
> 
> Press Right to display the tuners
> Select the one in use by a Mini
> ...


Ok. What that does is change the tuner I'm currently using to watch whatever station is on the tuner the Mini is using. It doesn't help with what I'm trying to accomplish- releasing that tuner via the Bolt.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

So far it doesn't appear there's any way to release a tuner a Mini is using directly from the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yuterald said:


> So far it doesn't appear there's any way to release a tuner a Mini is using directly from the Bolt.


Starting recordings didn’t work?


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Starting recordings didn’t work?


That just records what's on that tuner.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yuterald said:


> That just records what's on that tuner.


Understood. But as you set more shows to record _right now_, eventually either the BOLT is going to tell you that you can't record, or the tuner will be stolen back from the Mini in order to effect the recording. (At least that's how I thought it worked.)

Once you have recordings on all the tuners, stop and delete the temporary recordings and then check tuner status. (Did the Mini keep or steal a tuner back, or are they all available?)


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Understood. But as you set more shows to record _right now_, eventually either the BOLT is going to tell you that you can't record, or the tuner will be stolen back from the Mini in order to effect the recording. (At least that's how I thought it worked.)
> 
> Once you have recordings on all the tuners, stop and delete the temporary recordings and then check tuner status. (Did the Mini keep or steal a tuner back, or are they all available?)


I could give that a try...a lot of work when it seems like it should be something you should be able to do without all those steps from the Bolt.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Understood. But as you set more shows to record _right now_, eventually either the BOLT is going to tell you that you can't record, or the tuner will be stolen back from the Mini in order to effect the recording. (At least that's how I thought it worked.)
> 
> Once you have recordings on all the tuners, stop and delete the temporary recordings and then check tuner status. (Did the Mini keep or steal a tuner back, or are they all available?)


I could give that a try...a lot of work when it seems like it should be something you should be able to do without all those steps from the Bolt.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Yuterald said:


> Is there a way to force a release of a tuner from a Mini using the Bolt interface/box?


I know this isn't what you asked for, but you could use a smartphone to control your Mini(s) while sitting in front of your Bolt. The Tivo App has a Remote Control that can control each of your Tivos.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yuterald said:


> I could give that a try...a lot of work when it seems like it should be something you should be able to do without all those steps from the Bolt.


Wholly agree. 

Rebooting the DVR might work, as well.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Wholly agree.
> 
> Rebooting the DVR might work, as well.


That does work but I don't want to go to that extreme.....but I will if I have to!


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

CinciDVR said:


> I know this isn't what you asked for, but you could use a smartphone to control your Mini(s) while sitting in front of your Bolt. The Tivo App has a Remote Control that can control each of your Tivos.


hm - I don't have my phone w/me upstairs where the Bolt is but I do have a tablet so I just d/l the app to it and after trying 5 times w/my email and pword all I get is "A network error occurred. Please try again". So that's not an option...frustrating the app doesn't work


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Yuterald said:


> all I get is "A network error occurred. Please try again".


When do you get that error? While trying to login, or later? Also, did you download the app with the Tivo Guy as the icon?


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

CinciDVR said:


> When do you get that error? While trying to login, or later? Also, did you download the app with the Tivo Guy as the icon?


I used my Tivo email and password that I use to access the tivo website. I got that error after trying to log in several times. Does the app have a unique pword from the web access?! I wouldn't think so.


----------

